# wrwa tourney schedule posted



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

the western reserve walleye association has posted the 2006 schedule on the website http://www.thewrwa.com/ there gonna be a cash prize to be given to the best new team at the end of the season for more info go to the website and email the club president well i hope to see some new faces this year



thanks bob


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to everyone in your circuit this season. Cross some 'Eyes for me!!


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

good luck to u this year too we were going do to another tourney at tappen and couldnt get the date we needed so were doing mosquito instead iwas disappointed but i still plan on fishing it this year ill stop in and see u 



thanks bob


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was considering joining wrwa and fishing some of the tournaments but my partner in the making backed out. Does anyone need a partner or an alternate, if alternates are allowed. I have walleye knowledge and have tournament fished before.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive thought of it also. Just never took the time. Never fished tourney before and never fished Erie neither. Always a first!!!!!!!!! Guess you got to make a schedule instead of just fishin. Im sure the have in-land events also no. Have to check it out. Wouldnt mind gettin out fished:B Good Luck!


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

bdad300 yes alternates are allowed certain rules apply i know there is one alternate already who would probaly want a partner boat he dont have a boat so u would have to have one

jig 
all of these tourney are inland we havnt done one on erie in this club yet
one at pymatuning one at berlin and one at milton 2 @mosquito and also a 2 day championship at mosquito


for next meeting date the 2006 scheduleand rules and regulationsvisit are site at http://www.thewrwa.com/

u guys should give it a try

good luck 
bob


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Checked out the awards banquet last night. Great bunch of guys,good food, and lots of laughs. Definately gonna join and fish some, if not all tournaments. I'm just a little nervous with my 14ft boat and 9.9. I know I will be out classed in that area.
Wish I was already a member because I think I could have given them some competition in the jig pitch off.LOL


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

glad u had a good time. theres a handful of taems that fish with boats ur size and i know two of them that have taken firstand beat those teams with them hi end expensive rigs so i wouldnt be nervous besides thats the perfect boat for the pymatuning tourney so i hope to see u at all of them 


good luck
bob


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably saw you there. I was sitting in the middle of the room with my wife by ourselves. I am gonna try to fish all the events. BTW. Do you know what launch they use at the Pymy tournament?


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

its off of pymatuning lake rd not even amile from route 85 on the west side of the lake

bob


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. I have only fished at Mosquito and never been to the other three lakes. I know that they use the ramp by 88 at Mosquito but not sure about which ramp at Berlin or Milton either. Gonna start getting directions and try to make it out to these lakes before the tournies. If not to fish at least get an idea of what they look like and to see where I am going.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

first tourney this sat.april 8 at mosquito lake state park.


good luck to all
bob


----------

